
NetBotz Cameras have a build in NSA backdoor - tobltobs
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/BND-verheimlichte-angeblich-NSA-Hintertuer-in-Ueberwachungskameras-3333992.html
======
tobltobs
I couldn't find any english version until now. This news will be making waves
the next few days in Europe.

A short summary: NetBotz cameras have an integrated backdoor for US
intelligence services. NetBotz are used quite often in serverrooms. The are
also sold by APC. NetBotz did an agressive marketing by German institutions a
few years ago, they sold their stuff below cost of manufacture to get those
mandates. At the same time they rejected requests from public companies. They
also tried to get bought by a German company. When this didn't worked the sold
themselves to French Company (www.schneider-electric.com). The German
intelligence service BND was aware of this since 2005 but didn't gave this
information to any other institution.

